# How to NAIL a professional looking night sky illusion



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Jimmyjoe90210 said:


> *How to NAIL a professional looking night sky illusion *
> Jim Beatty / *A*rtistic *B*lacklight *C*reations/*D*ecor
> <----Click on Pic to view photos | MySpace.com
> 
> ...


That sounds freakin' sweet. I wish my work didn't block myspace to see it. I'll have to remember this if I ever try to recreate the outdoors, indoors.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the idea. I wish I could see some pictures but I can see how it should look in my mind's eye. 
I did a diorama about 10 years ago with some Star Wars space ship models inside. It was essentially a closed box with only one end open for the observer to look inside. I coated the walls, floor and ceiling with black felt and punched fiber optics through to resemble stars. Then, I had an epiphany and pulled some of the fiber optics into the box by an inch or fragments of an inch, where the others were flush with the walls; the effect was stunning and really gave a real 3D starfield feel to the entire scene. That diorama won a blue ribbon first prize at the Arizona State Fair! It was really the same way of lending dimension to your night sky painting idea and using luminescent paint. 
I may have to try this just for my bedroom... Thanks!


----------

